# LGB and Aristocraft track



## KeithRB (Sep 25, 2015)

I am buying some new 8 ft diameter curves. Will LGB track be compatible with my existing Aristocraft track? (Except for maybe the tie spacing)


----------



## SophieB (Nov 22, 2015)

It's compatible, yes. Just be aware that an LGB "8 foot" circle of track isn't exactly 8 feet, it's closer to 8.1.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

You will be able to connect any code 332 rail together.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

SophieB said:


> It's compatible, yes. Just be aware that an LGB "8 foot" circle of track isn't exactly 8 feet, it's closer to 8.1.


Actually, no. It's 7.84 feet in diameter. AristoCraft has track that is the same diameter, also listed as 8 feet.


----------



## KeithRB (Sep 25, 2015)

Thanks
LGB R3 is 2390 mm to be precise. 8^) That is the nice thing about G-Scale, you can usually fudge a few inches!

I use Track Power, any ideas for good connections now that Split Jaw is gone?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

actually 2396 mm to be even more precise ;-)


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Trainli sells a joiner that has 2 vertical screws, great at switches for easy access to screws. These screws are stainless, not brass.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

KeithRB said:


> Thanks
> LGB R3 is 2390 mm to be precise. 8^) That is the nice thing about G-Scale, you can usually fudge a few inches!
> 
> I use Track Power, any ideas for good connections now that Split Jaw is gone?


PIKO, AML, CREST, Train Li, We have some Split Jaw left also.


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

You're all right, and wrong I suppose technically speaking. 

Actually any sectional track has a range of dia./radius. When the 1/4, 1/2, 3/4 or the full track circle is assembled the assemblage can be manipulated to be either slightly larger or slightly smaller than the exact dimension listed on the box of track, whether 4', 8', etc., radius or diameter, or with LGB, Their odd numbers corresponding to their dimension translation chart. In fact most I think when laying the track don't pay attention to the exact rail segment end-to-end contact an exact radius or diameter. They're just fitting it to the path laid out. This is either expected/anticipate (just fitting it in), unintentional (to precision) or intentional to allow for expansion and contraction due to local climate. And if space is left between rail ends intentionally I doubt, although I could be wrong, that the space is eyeballed not measured. And any slight movement will change the spacing no matter how hard one might try or believe in themselves to "get it right." Did I mention that the local, time of day and season, etc., affects the overall situation too.  Lastly the curve of the sectional track is not exactly the same from piece-to-piece or box-to-box. 

All this adds up to all of the above quoted dimensions be correct, but no single dimension given in and of itself is exactly "the correct" dimension; only something of the sort. There are just too many variables to accommodate in one of the above dimensions correctness.

If there is any doubt I have symbolic dollar to bet that a walk among a few sectional track curve sections across a few different layouts will pretty much all have different dimensions proving the case.


----------



## FlagstaffLGB (Jul 15, 2012)

Just for more work (I mean hobby play), if you try to match your LGB ties (Reindeer pass and others) sell the replacement tie strips (12" long, approximately) and you can then reuse the brass rails. If you get some really crummy condition tracks from a swap meet or someone is selling it cheap after being outside for years, the cleaning of the brass rail is just time consuming...but then you can add the new ties and "presto", brand new track (or at least it will match). I get a kick out of folks staining or painting the rails to make them look more aged, when if you leave them outside for a year or so, it is done for you. Split jaw is hard to come by and I often buy used track just to get the split jaw connectors.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

FlagstaffLGB said:


> ...but then you can add the new ties and "presto", brand new track (or at least it will match).



Well, not quite. To replace the LGB ties requires that you remove their rail joiner and this will typically destroy the old ones in the process.

So now you also have the work and expense of replacing these with similar or a more expensive alternative. And, the replacement does not lock to the end tie like the original.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I ordered 100 SJ clamps as soon as I heard they were going out of business.


Still the best clamps around in my opinion.


Greg


----------



## KeithRB (Sep 25, 2015)

Greg Elmassian said:


> I ordered 100 SJ clamps as soon as I heard they were going out of business.
> 
> 
> Still the best clamps around in my opinion.
> ...


Trying to make me feel bad? 

Actually the vertical screws sound good. You really have to get into your zen patience to attach some of these clamps.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

There's a trick to putting the SJ's on, once you have been shown it, it's easy. I have a lot of issues with the 4 screws on a flat plate one, trying to equalized the pressure and alignment.


----------

